# Employers being understanding about the weather conditions



## pixiebean22 (30 Nov 2010)

Just wondering if anyone is up against a mean boss who thinks that everyone else should be in work regardless of the weather conditions?

One of my colleagues just arrived into work after leaving her house at 8am, she lives in Blessington.  I personally don't see the point in trying that hard to get to work unless it is absolutely essential that you be present but clearly the powers that be think otherwise.

I have also been informed that should weather conditions prevent you from getting to work then you have to take the time off out of your annual leave entitlement.


----------



## truthseeker (30 Nov 2010)

My boss is nice about it. He told me yesterday that his wife wouldnt let him bring his eldest child to school as she wouldnt drive in the conditions to collect the child - so he understands that not everyone is confident on the roads.

Im a ball of terror driving in it - but I do make the effort and dont stay at home unless I really feel there is no way I could get in.

Then again, I can work from home, so if I do stay home because of weather, work still gets done.


----------



## TarfHead (30 Nov 2010)

I'd have no problem phoning in that I couldn't make it, but I did make the effort to get to work yesterday, even if it took me 150 minutes to drive 10 miles. This morning I was able to use public transport for most of the journey, so I got in before 9am.


----------



## Sunny (30 Nov 2010)

Yeah my employer has allowed us the the freedom to come and go when we want. They trust us to get the work done and won't abuse it. None of us have either. Just needs common sense and for people to co-operate with each other. 

Also have to go to work related dinner tonight so they are putting me up in hotel to save me getting taxi at all hours. Unnecessary but very welcome gesture.


----------



## Purple (30 Nov 2010)

If anyone lives far away or thinks they won’t make it in we offer them the option of staying in a local hotel. It’s only €48 (plus whatever they spend on their dinner etc) a night so it’s no major cost.

I find the roads are usually quite clear at 6am.


----------



## pixiebean22 (30 Nov 2010)

I was up at 5am this morning and managed to get to work by 9.10 and still got a stern talking to.

In my old job, when the weather deteriorated so badly last year that dublin bus stopped running buses to my old house my boss still wouldn't let me leave early and I ended up having to walk 3 hours home  

I just think that while some people may take the mick a bit, safety should be the main concern.


----------



## micmclo (30 Nov 2010)

Yeah, you use your annual leave around here

3 and half hours from Blessington to somewhere
Somebody will be leaving at 5:30am tomorrow morning to get to work, poor them


----------



## pixiebean22 (30 Nov 2010)

Purple said:


> If anyone lives far away or thinks they won’t make it in we offer them the option of staying in a local hotel. It’s only €48 (plus whatever they spend on their dinner etc) a night so it’s no major cost.
> 
> I find the roads are usually quite clear at 6am.


 
Roads down my way were worse at that time (from lack of use more than anything), driving to the train station the car spun the whole way around on the road but managed to get there in the end.


----------



## Sunny (30 Nov 2010)

Purple said:


> If anyone lives far away or thinks they won’t make it in we offer them the option of staying in a local hotel. It’s only €48 (plus whatever they spend on their dinner etc) a night so it’s no major cost.
> 
> I find the roads are usually quite clear at 6am.


 
Nice touch Purple. Can't understand many employers attitudes. I know there are always some slackers out there who will abuse any system but the vast majority of employees actually care about their job. They should be treated like adults.


----------



## pixiebean22 (30 Nov 2010)

Agree with you there Sunny.  It seems reasonable to me to allow people who live a greater distance away and have to rely on public transport to get them home a bit of leeway in this weather but then I'm sure employers are faced with the problem that employees who don't live far away will complain, that is the level of begrudgery we have in society these days!


----------



## Sunny (30 Nov 2010)

pixiebean22 said:


> Agree with you there Sunny. It seems reasonable to me to allow people who live a greater distance away and have to rely on public transport to get them home a bit of leeway in this weather but then I'm sure employers are faced with the problem that employees who don't live far away will complain, that is the level of begrudgery we have in society these days!


 
Yeah, there are only 8 of us in my company so it is a bit easier but we had a meeting where it was decided that we would try and help people with children, lived further out etc. Even then there was one person who lived 5 minutes walk moaning about how it wasn't fair. Until I pointed out to her that I am covering for her at Christmas so she can go home!


----------



## pixiebean22 (30 Nov 2010)

Sunny said:


> Yeah, there are only 8 of us in my company so it is a bit easier but we had a meeting where it was decided that we would try and help people with children, lived further out etc. Even then there was one person who lived 5 minutes walk moaning about how it wasn't fair. Until I pointed out to her that I am covering for her at Christmas so she can go home!


 
While I don't think anyone should be allowed special privileges over anyone else in a company in these circumstances a bit of understanding goes a long way.  I mean if I was to leave work at the normal time to try and get my train home in these conditions I would more than likely miss it and then I would be stranded for the night.


----------



## truthseeker (30 Nov 2010)

Sunny said:


> Nice touch Purple. Can't understand many employers attitudes. I know there are always some slackers out there who will abuse any system but the vast majority of employees actually care about their job. They should be treated like adults.


 
Totally agree Sunny. In my workplace a lot of people from further places had easier journeys as the main motorways were clear while the people with short trips had to go over bad roads. Some people dont have much access to public transport either, and some people have cars that handle better than others. Its quite an individual thing. 

I came in from Firhouse and its very bad up there - but even a mile down the road to Tallaght and it wasnt so bad. I think leeway should be given if people are genuinely stuck - as I was digging my car out of a drift this morning I had second thoughts but not because I just wanted to slack off, because I wondered if it was going to be that bad all the way.


----------



## Staples (30 Nov 2010)

In my place (public sector), people have recourse to their annual leave if they can't make it in.

Some people go to a lot of trouble to make it in and it woudn't be fair if those who didn't/couldn't got a freebie.


----------



## Latrade (30 Nov 2010)

From one side I'm fairly fortunate; I can work from home if needs be, plus I have an allocation of work to be completed, once it is completed my employer is happy whether I take a full week to do it or get through it in less time and that when not in the office I check messages etc reguarly. 

However, I'd understand it if they did impose a strict rule during weather conditions. I mean, today, this week is nowhere near as bad as last year got and public transport hasn't been that heavily hit. 

The problem is that while people think of themselves as separate and what difference does it make if they alone aren't in the workplace, it's still a huge cost to the employer, especially when you multiply it by everyone else who feels they should be allowed to stay home. 

The problem is that yet again, even though there was ample warning and notice, there is no plan for this rather tame weather and employers/business is expected to pick up the tab for it. 

Your employer doesn't tell you where to live, that's your choice, if you can't make it in for whatever reason, then that's what the annual leave system is for.


----------



## truthseeker (30 Nov 2010)

Latrade said:


> .........then that's what the annual leave system is for.


 
Would many people have days left in their annual leave allocation at this stage of the year? We have to use ours up and are chased throughout the year to ensure we have plans made and not be keeping lots of days (so the whole office doesnt take off in December).


----------



## TarfHead (30 Nov 2010)

Latrade said:


> .. this week is nowhere near as bad as last year got


 
Depends where you live. Where I live the snow this week has been far greater than any time in the past 10 years, i.e. since we bought the house. When my wife went to the DART yesterday, the 2 previous ones had been cancelled, tripling the number of people waiting for a DART that wasn't likely to arrive 'til the one broken down at the station ahead had been resolved.

The numbers of people at the bus stops were far more than usual.

And it took me the guts of 2 hours to travel 4 miles, after which the next 6 took me about 30 minutes .


----------



## Sue Ellen (30 Nov 2010)

pixiebean22 said:


> I was up at 5am this morning and managed to get to work by 9.10 and still got a stern talking to.
> 
> In my old job, when the weather deteriorated so badly last year that dublin bus stopped running buses to my old house my boss still wouldn't let me leave early and I ended up having to walk 3 hours home
> 
> I just think that while some people may take the mick a bit, safety should be the main concern.



If you were meant to be in at 9 and got a stern talking to because of 10 mins I know what I would tell my boss.  It is irresponsible to stop people going home when buses stop and causing them to walk for 3 hours.

When dealing with someone like that I would just ring in sick.


----------



## Purple (30 Nov 2010)

The IMF are to blame; they've turned the heat off...


----------



## pixiebean22 (30 Nov 2010)

"Your employer doesn't tell you where to live, that's your choice, if you can't make it in for whatever reason, then that's what the annual leave system is for. "

In my opinion, that's a ridiculous thing to say.  In this day and age people can't be very picky about their job let alone the distance to travel to said job, most people are not in a position to turn work down even if it does involve a heavy commute.

Agree with what truthseeker, Tarfhead and Sue Ellen have said.


----------



## Mpsox (30 Nov 2010)

I've got staff who work through the night so am very conscious of their effort to get in and get home. I've no issue if someone can't get out of their estate from getting a taxi to/from the main road and walking to/from their estate and charging it to us, or even doing so if they're nervous/learner drivers. I like people to make a reasonable sensible effort but there is nothing that we do that's worth someone's life and if they can't get in, they can't get in.  I really couldn't care if they're 10 minutes late and I think any manager that does, in the circumstances, is rather pathetic


----------



## Purple (30 Nov 2010)

Fully agree Mpsox


----------



## Latrade (30 Nov 2010)

pixiebean22 said:


> "Your employer doesn't tell you where to live, that's your choice, if you can't make it in for whatever reason, then that's what the annual leave system is for. "
> 
> In my opinion, that's a ridiculous thing to say. In this day and age people can't be very picky about their job let alone the distance to travel to said job, most people are not in a position to turn work down even if it does involve a heavy commute.


 
Why is it ridiculous? It is your decision where you live and work, I don't see what's so ridiculous about that. Personally I've always had commute in mind whenever I've applied for a job or taken work, maybe that's just me.

And the current situation is important for employers too don't forget, all hands on deck and all that.


----------



## truthseeker (30 Nov 2010)

Latrade said:


> Why is it ridiculous? It is your decision where you live....


 
But youve got no control over weather conditions in your area and as already stated by someone else on the thread, in some cases the conditions are worse in certain areas than they were for the past 10 years. 

Im not saying people shouldnt make an effort, but similarily bosses should be understanding as some areas have been very badly hit - through no fault of the employee.


----------



## Sunny (30 Nov 2010)

Latrade said:


> Why is it ridiculous? It is your decision where you live and work, I don't see what's so ridiculous about that. Personally I've always had commute in mind whenever I've applied for a job or taken work, maybe that's just me.
> 
> And the current situation is important for employers too don't forget, all hands on deck and all that.


 
I don't think anyone is talking about abusing the situation or leaving their employer in the lurch. I think people are simply saying that there is no reason why common sense and cooperation can not be used to minimise the disruption on both employer and employee.


----------



## pixiebean22 (30 Nov 2010)

truthseeker said:


> But youve got no control over weather conditions in your area and as already stated by someone else on the thread, in some cases the conditions are worse in certain areas than they were for the past 10 years.
> 
> Im not saying people shouldnt make an effort, but similarily bosses should be understanding as some areas have been very badly hit - through no fault of the employee.


 
That's basically the same as what I was in the process of typing.

How would an employer feel if an employee that was going to extreme lengths to get in for work ended up in an accident or some sort of calamity?


----------



## Latrade (30 Nov 2010)

truthseeker said:


> But youve got no control over weather conditions in your area and as already stated by someone else on the thread, in some cases the conditions are worse in certain areas than they were for the past 10 years.
> 
> Im not saying people shouldnt make an effort, but similarily bosses should be understanding as some areas have been very badly hit - through no fault of the employee.


 
That's all true, but it's not the fault of the employer either. Yes it would be nice for some cooperation but it shouldn't be seen as a gimme and an employer being portrayed as unreasonable if they were unable to make such arrangements.

There is a mechanism in place for such situations and it is annual leave or if none left, unpaid leave. Why should employers be expected to take the hit for personal geographic circumstances, weather conditions and lack of planning by local authorities or the dept of the env?


----------



## pixiebean22 (30 Nov 2010)

Latrade said:


> That's all true, but it's not the fault of the employer either. Yes it would be nice for some cooperation but it shouldn't be seen as a gimme and an employer being portrayed as unreasonable if they were unable to make such arrangements.
> 
> There is a mechanism in place for such situations and it is annual leave or if none left, unpaid leave. Why should employers be expected to take the hit for personal geographic circumstances, weather conditions and lack of planning by local authorities or the dept of the env?


 
I think you may be misunderstanding what some people are saying (well, me anyway).  I'm not taking issue with employers taking such days out of annual leave entitlement, yes, it's not the most desirable course of action but obviously some sort of arrangement must be in place for such days.  Obviously at the end of the year it is unlikely people will have many days left and will end up having to take unpaid leave which particularly before christmas is a hard hit but that's that.


----------



## TarfHead (30 Nov 2010)

Latrade said:


> Why is it ridiculous? It is your decision where you live and work,


 
So you should be limited to working in locations within a range of your home, or be prepared to move home if you change jobs ?

I disagree. When we bought our home, proximity to work was low on the list of priorities. I placed a premium what the location offered when I was not at work, over the logistics of a commute and some random weather event.


----------



## Sunny (30 Nov 2010)

How about we just agree that the public sector should either be in work or be docked pay but there should be a certain amount of flexibility in the private sector because the employees have proven themselves to be much more adept at ensuring that services continue to be provided even with fewer staff because of our greater flexibility with regard to work practices.


----------



## pixiebean22 (30 Nov 2010)

Sunny said:


> How about we just agree that the public sector should either be in work or be docked pay but there should be a certain amount of flexibility in the private sector because the employees have proven themselves to be much more adept at ensuring that services continue to be provided even with fewer staff because of our greater flexibility with regard to work practices.


 
huh?


----------



## Shawady (30 Nov 2010)

Sunny said:


> How about we just agree that the public sector should either be in work or be docked pay but there should be a certain amount of flexibility in the private sector because the employees have proven themselves to be much more adept at ensuring that services continue to be provided even with fewer staff because of our greater flexibility with regard to work practices.


 
You might be surprised how many AAMers agree with that statement!


----------



## Latrade (30 Nov 2010)

TarfHead said:


> So you should be limited to working in locations within a range of your home, or be prepared to move home if you change jobs ?
> 
> I disagree. When we bought our home, proximity to work was low on the list of priorities. I placed a premium what the location offered when I was not at work, over the logistics of a commute and some random weather event.


 
Where did I say that, I simply stated that your home, it's location and therefore any local geographical issues/events are specific to you and at your discretion. Employers shouldn't be expected to shoulder the burden or cost of where you chose to live and the consequences of that decision. 

I said that I personally had always thought about where a job vacancy was and how I would get there from where I live before I applied for jobs. But that may well just be me.

You signed a contract to be in at certain hours on certain days. The contract has some reasonable emergency provisions, your employer honours it so should you. If the issue is outside of these T&Cs and it's related to where you live and your commute, people can't expect a free day off just because they fancy wrapping themselves up in the duvet when it's cold.


----------



## truthseeker (30 Nov 2010)

Latrade said:


> ....people can't expect a free day off just because they fancy wrapping themselves up in the duvet when it's cold.


 
Where on the thread has anyone suggested that they just fancied wrapping themselves in a duvet when its cold?

I had to dig my car out this morning. Cars leaving my estate were fishtailing all over the roads. There were cars abandoned all over the road along my route. There is a big difference between these things and 'just fancying wrapping yourself in a duvet because its cold'.


----------



## TarfHead (30 Nov 2010)

Latrade said:


> Where did I say that, I simply stated that your home, it's location and therefore any local geographical issues/events are specific to you and at your discretion. Employers shouldn't be expected to shoulder the burden or cost of where you chose to live and the consequences of that decision.


 
Fair enough, I cited something I inferred from what you had posted, rather than what you actually posted.

No employer should be expected to shoulder the burden of an employee being habitually late, arising from living a significant distance away. Where there is a rare event, such as significant November snow, an employer should be able to give the employee the benefit of the doubt for being late (as opposed to staying home). Anything else is, IMHO, Dickensian, e.g. what PixieBean posted.


----------



## Sunny (30 Nov 2010)

Check out the 07.15am entry. That's dedication. How annoyed would you be!

http://www.rte.ie/news/2010/1130/weather_live_updates.html


----------



## Latrade (30 Nov 2010)

TarfHead said:


> Anything else is, IMHO, Dickensian, e.g. what PixieBean posted.


 
Even there I'd have to defer judgement. I don't know if there was something crucial or important that was delayed as a result of the lateness, I don't know if the employee had phoned ahead to say they'll be a bit late (which I would do) and apologise. I don't know if the manager thinks that they trawled through snow drifts and blizzards and was in on time. 

There should be give and take, but sometimes the employees just want the take side.


----------



## pixiebean22 (30 Nov 2010)

I started working here in may and have never been late once.  People ringing to inform hr that they will be late was brought up at a staff meeting and hr said they'd rather people didn't call because they didn't have time to be fielding these calls at that time of the morning.

Nothing crucial or important was delayed, in fact I have had very little to do all day because two of the people I report directly to couldn't make it in today, ironic huh?


----------



## Latrade (30 Nov 2010)

truthseeker said:


> Where on the thread has anyone suggested that they just fancied wrapping themselves in a duvet when its cold?
> 
> I had to dig my car out this morning. Cars leaving my estate were fishtailing all over the roads. There were cars abandoned all over the road along my route. There is a big difference between these things and 'just fancying wrapping yourself in a duvet because its cold'.


 
My own inference from work today, apologies, but it has to be something an employer must consider before allowing mass absenteeism.

And I sympathise, but again, that set of circumstances is not in the employer's control. If it is impossible to get in then there's annual leave or if no annual leave, unpaid leave. 

It's unfortunate, but why should the employer be expected to shoulder the cost of the condition of the roads in your estate or local roads (unless they're the management agent/local authority) when they had no say in where you chose to live.


----------



## pixiebean22 (30 Nov 2010)

I started working here in may and have never been late once.  People ringing to inform hr that they will be late was brought up at a staff meeting and hr said they'd rather people didn't call because they didn't have time to be fielding these calls at that time of the morning.

Nothing crucial or important was delayed, in fact I have had very little to do all day because two of the people I report directly to couldn't make it in today, ironic huh?


----------



## TarfHead (30 Nov 2010)

Latrade said:


> I don't know if there was something crucial or important that was delayed as a result of the lateness.


 
Somehow, I doubt there was a patient on the operating table, awaiting PB22's arrival . Most other things can wait.



			
				PixieBEan22 said:
			
		

> hr said they'd rather people didn't call because they didn't have time to be fielding these calls at that time of the morning.


 
 !

Cos we all know how busy HR  are ?

If they weren't able to get to their day job cos they were fielding calls from absentee colleagues .. the bond markets would implode ?


----------



## sam h (30 Nov 2010)

pixiebean22 said:


> Just wondering if anyone is up against a mean boss who thinks that everyone else should be in work regardless of the weather conditions?
> .


 
I recall many moon ago (about 12years ago), making an effort to get to work from D15 over to Bray.  I left an hour earlier so was allowing myself 2 full hours to get there.  I used to go over the mountains....the north of the city wasn't too bad but the mountains were awful & it took me ages as the rioad were windy & steep.  I was about 15mins late into work.

Not too bad, I thought.....I'd made it & half the office were still not in.  But my boss gave out yards to me about being late (it was NOT the norm for me) and basically screamed at me for 10 mins, saying it's my own fault for living where I lived and should have given ample time etc.

Did I mention I was 8 months pregnant at the time?


----------



## Firefly (30 Nov 2010)

sam h said:


> But my boss gave out yards to me about being late (it was NOT the norm for me) and basically screamed at me for 10 mins, saying it's my own fault for living where I lived and should have given ample time etc.
> 
> Did I mention I was 8 months pregnant at the time?



BRAVE man


----------



## pixiebean22 (30 Nov 2010)

TarfHead said:


> Somehow, I doubt there was a patient on the operating table, awaiting PB22's arrival . Most other things can wait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, no patient on the operating table, just a 'puter to turn on


----------



## Purple (30 Nov 2010)

pixiebean22 said:


> No, no patient on the operating table, just a 'puter to turn on



Are you a prostitute?


----------



## pixiebean22 (30 Nov 2010)

No....


----------



## DB74 (30 Nov 2010)

I think she said 'puter NOT punter!


----------



## Latrade (30 Nov 2010)

TarfHead said:


> Somehow, I doubt there was a patient on the operating table, awaiting PB22's arrival . Most other things can wait.


 
It's good to know that surgeons have the monopoly on business critical tasks.


----------



## pixiebean22 (30 Nov 2010)

Well there are very few professions that would be so time dependent that 10 minutes would make a huge difference.  In saying that though I am not condoning people being late on a continuous basis and expecting their employer to put up with it.  I have never been late aside from this morning so a bit of understanding (given the weather conditions and the state our public transport system descends into during these conditions) would've been appreciated.


----------



## Purple (30 Nov 2010)

DB74 said:


> I think she said 'puter NOT punter!



Yep, sorry, my mistake


----------



## Deiseblue (30 Nov 2010)

Purple said:


> Yep, sorry, my mistake



God ,  it's all sex sex sex with you isn't it ?


----------



## Firefly (30 Nov 2010)

Purple said:


> Yep, sorry, my mistake



Been awhile?


----------



## MandaC (30 Nov 2010)

We sent around an email saying that people should use their common sense in their commute.

I live on a slight incline and could not get out of the driveway and up the slight incline.  Car wheels just kept spinning so eventually I had to give up.

It took me an hour to get out of driveway and out of estate and then only 20 minutes to get into work.

We have people come from Cavan, Navan and they got in, yet some did not come in from Tallaght.


----------



## Sue Ellen (30 Nov 2010)

MandaC said:


> yet some did not come in from Tallaght.


 
There were some areas of Tallaght that were dreadful this morning. A friend drove his wife to work and mentioned areas of Tallaght where people had to get out of their cars and help others push their cars out of rough spots.


----------



## Sue Ellen (30 Nov 2010)

sam h said:


> Did I mention I was 8 months pregnant at the time?


 
You should have let out a scream of pain that you were probably going into labour and with very few staff around he would probably have to deliver the baby because you would not make it to the hospital in time


----------



## Sue Ellen (30 Nov 2010)

Sunny said:


> How about we just agree that the public sector should either be in work or be docked pay but there should be a certain amount of flexibility in the private sector because the employees have proven themselves to be much more adept at ensuring that services continue to be provided even with fewer staff because of our greater flexibility with regard to work practices.


 


Shawady said:


> You might be surprised how many AAMers agree with that statement!


 
Sarcasm, humour or whatever why does yet another AAM thread have to be brought back to the *extremely boring* public -v- private sector argument


----------



## pixiebean22 (30 Nov 2010)

Sue Ellen said:


> There were some areas of Tallaght that were dreadful this morning. A friend drove his wife to work and mentioned areas of Tallaght where people had to get out of their cars and help others push their cars out of rough spots.



I used to live in firhouse and while i've never seen weather like this before in my adult life, anytime the weather deteriorated even slighty there was traffic chaos, it is quite a hilly area, particularly up around hunterswood and the various housing estates.


----------



## DB74 (30 Nov 2010)

@ pixiebean22 - should you not be in bed. You have to be up at 5 to make sure you get in on time tomorrow!


----------



## micmclo (1 Dec 2010)

pixiebean22 said:


> I used to live in firhouse and while i've never seen weather like this before in my adult life, anytime the weather deteriorated even slighty there was traffic chaos, it is quite a hilly area, particularly up around hunterswood and the various housing estates.



I walked through the area last January, well Kilnamanagh mostly and they get bad snow to be sure. But then the county council works for you so call the councillor you voted for

Tell them to call the county manager and then you call a few minutes afterwards.
The squeakly wheel gets their road gritted


----------



## pixiebean22 (1 Dec 2010)

Well folks I have fallen victim ti the weather.  Couldn't get the car down the driveway this morning.  About 2 feet of snow fell last night, it snowed from around 8 until 10 and then 11 onwards, woke up at 5 this morning and it was still snowing. We managed to get the car out of the shed after about 10 minutes and then another 10 minutes to get around the house and onto the driveway, as we made our way down the sheltered part of the driveway the car kept getting stuck in the snow and then when we got to the open part we just couldn't move because the snow was so thick. Visibility was also very poor with the snow still fallling.

We tried again at around 7 (so I could try and make the later train and be about 2 hours late for work) but it was the same again, our tyre tracks from earlier had been covered up as well.

So there you have it, my efforts to get to work this morning.


----------



## truthseeker (1 Dec 2010)

What can you do Pixie - you tried!

Im currently living in Firhouse and it was not funny this morning! I had to dig the car out again. Luckily I had parked it pointing down a slight incline so I managed to get out of the parking spot easily enough. Leaving the estate was bad, Tallaght was bad, but the Greenhills Road was a lot better. It was well gritted. In work now and its blizzarding down outside, feeling mildly alarmed about the trek home!!
3 people have not yet made it into the office, one cannot get the car out at all - 2 are stuck on the route in.


----------



## Firefly (1 Dec 2010)

pixiebean22 said:


> Well folks I have fallen victim ti the weather.  Couldn't get the car down the driveway this morning.  About 2 feet of snow fell last night, it snowed from around 8 until 10 and then 11 onwards, woke up at 5 this morning and it was still snowing. We managed to get the car out of the shed after about 10 minutes and then another 10 minutes to get around the house and onto the driveway, as we made our way down the sheltered part of the driveway the car kept getting stuck in the snow and then when we got to the open part we just couldn't move because the snow was so thick. Visibility was also very poor with the snow still fallling.
> 
> We tried again at around 7 (so I could try and make the later train and be about 2 hours late for work) but it was the same again, our tyre tracks from earlier had been covered up as well.
> 
> So there you have it, my efforts to get to work this morning.




Excuses excuses...why didn't you get up at 4?


----------



## pixiebean22 (1 Dec 2010)

Firefly said:


> Excuses excuses...why didn't you get up at 4?


----------



## lightswitch (1 Dec 2010)

Sue Ellen said:


> If you were meant to be in at 9 and got a stern talking to because of 10 mins I know what I would tell my boss. It is irresponsible to stop people going home when buses stop and causing them to walk for 3 hours.
> 
> When dealing with someone like that I would just ring in sick.


 

Me too Sue Ellen,  what sort of lunatics are expecting people to walk home like that.  The mind boggles.


----------



## Samantha (1 Dec 2010)

We are a small office, 8 in total, 6 managers - 2 employees!!!. Employees are there, but all the managers are working from home. We have been told to come in but to take our time on the road!!! I


----------



## Sunny (1 Dec 2010)

If anyone in Dublin can leave work early, I would do it. It's carnage. Road transport has come to a standstill.


----------



## Latrade (1 Dec 2010)

Sunny said:


> If anyone in Dublin can leave work early, I would do it. It's carnage. Road transport has come to a standstill.



Or stay in work and make up for all the time lost due to being late this week you layabouts.


----------



## Sunny (1 Dec 2010)

Latrade said:


> Or stay in work and make up for all the time lost due to being late this week you layabouts.


 
Latrade, I took your advice and am selling my house. Bought a nice apartment right beside work so this will never occur again. My 8 kids aren't happy about having to share a room but they understand.


----------



## Latrade (1 Dec 2010)

Sunny said:


> Latrade, I took your advice and am selling my house. Bought a nice apartment right beside work so this will never occur again. My 8 kids aren't happy about having to share a room but they understand.



Good time to buy too, good man. And kids are adaptable anyway. Besides, if they whine, send them out to work and you stay in, 8 salaries instead of just one, you do the math.


----------



## Sunny (1 Dec 2010)

Latrade said:


> Good time to buy too, good man. And kids are adaptable anyway. Besides, if they whine, send them out to work and you stay in, 8 salaries instead of just one, you do the math.


 
Figure it will bring the family closer together now that I don't have to commute and we get to spend quality time together. There is a some green space right across the motorway and the railway tracks for the kids to play on as well so I think we will be happy. My boss was very impressed.


----------



## lightswitch (1 Dec 2010)

Sunny said:


> Figure it will bring the family closer together now that I don't have to commute and we get to spend quality time together. There is a some green space right across the motorway and the railway tracks for the kids to play on as well so I think we will be happy. My boss was very impressed.


 
And so he should be.  With a bit of luck he will now give you a 10% drop in pay as you no longer have travel expenses


----------



## pixiebean22 (1 Dec 2010)

Conflicting reports on Dublin Bus.  Some saying services are cancelled altogether others saying buses have been asked to pull over pending road inspections and then service levels will be determined.  Serious delays to Irish Rail all day today.

If you can get home now try your very best and be safe.


----------



## Purple (1 Dec 2010)

pixiebean22 said:


> If you can get home now try your very best and be safe.



Hang on 'till 8.00pm and the traffic will be cleared out.


----------



## feltox (1 Dec 2010)

pixiebean22 said:


> Conflicting reports on Dublin Bus. Some saying services are cancelled altogether others saying buses have been asked to pull over pending road inspections and then service levels will be determined. Serious delays to Irish Rail all day today.
> 
> If you can get home now try your very best and be safe.


 
Walked home from city centre- Took about a hour, If i waited for a bus I would be still waiting. Did not see any bus pass me on way out towards terenure via christchurch

cant understand my bus are told stop- out to where i went roads looked a lot safter than paths


----------



## pixiebean22 (1 Dec 2010)

Read that Patrick St and Christchurch area are being deemed "extremely dangerous" and "almost impassable"


----------



## colin79ie (1 Dec 2010)

Judging by all the posting times, it seems that eeryone got the day off unless productivity is being eroded by personal internet use during work time. But that never happens....


----------



## Purple (2 Dec 2010)

I left at 7.15 last night and there was no delays going south on the M50.
Came through the city centre this morning at 7.00 and there was no delays or problems.


----------



## Yorrick (2 Dec 2010)

I dont know what all the fuss is about. Sure in the Summer when we have beautiful long evenings I can imagine all the employees saying " Its a beautiful evening and will be bright until 10.00 pm. Lets all work late  to make up for the time we took off during the snowy weather"

Problem solved.


----------



## TarfHead (2 Dec 2010)

Took a half day and left for home at 2pm. Got home at 3pm. Kicking myself for 'wasting' a half day.

In at the usual time this morning. Staying for the day, come what may. The schools and colleges being off seems to have removed a significant number of cars from the road.

There are people here whose commute this morning was 30 minutes, instead of the usual 10, and they're talking as if they just conquered the South Pole .

The stories are becoming competitive .


----------



## The_Banker (2 Dec 2010)

Purple said:


> I left at 7.15 last night and there was no delays going south on the M50.
> Came through the city centre this morning at 7.00 and there was no delays or problems.


 
Good man Purple... Your "can do" spirit and 12 hour days should be an inspiration to us all.


----------



## Purple (2 Dec 2010)

The_Banker said:


> Good man Purple... Your "can do" spirit and 12 hour days should be an inspiration to us all.



It was more a case that I'd rather spend an extra hour in work than an extra hour in the car.


----------



## The_Banker (2 Dec 2010)

Purple said:


> It was more a case that I'd rather spend an extra hour in work than an extra hour in the car.


 
Still and all... Fair play to you Mr Purple.


----------



## Complainer (2 Dec 2010)

Luas Green Line is down as far as Sandyford.  "I am just going outside and may be some time."


----------



## liaconn (2 Dec 2010)

I live in Hunterswood, the buses haven't been running up there since tuesday and I bandjaxed the windscreen wipers going to work on Monday so couldn't use car. Took annual leave tues, wed and today and was told this morning that car won't be fixed until middle of next week. Even if I could use the bus it would involve two bus journeys and a half hour walk and no guarantee I could get home if even one bus service wasn't working. Have moved down to my parents today and will be back in work on Monday and do some work from home tomorrow, now that I'm back in the land of broadband. So 4 days leave wasted, and I couldn't even enjoy them because I felt guilty about being off work. Ah well.


----------



## Maximus152 (3 Dec 2010)

Pix, well you think he is mean cause he wants you in work......its your who keeps you in a job, makes me laugh, a bit of snow and a bit of ice and people are afraid to set foot outside the door......mind you no problems making it out on a Friday or Saturday night.. 

M


Flush once.
See base for exp date.


----------



## Leper (3 Dec 2010)

Maximus, you're all heart; you must be . . . posting at 3.00am . . . You wouldn't think of taking over Vincent de Paul Society?


----------



## bogle (3 Dec 2010)

Complainer said:


> Luas Green Line is down as far as Sandyford.  "I am just going outside and may be some time."



I say Oates old chap, did you make it back to the homestead?


----------



## JP1234 (3 Dec 2010)

I have walked to and from work all week, very hard going especially as the walk home is all uphill! Anyone who made the effort is being paid as normal and not having pay docked or time owing for coming in late or going home early. My place has stayed closed today for the first time this week.

My husband manages around 30 staff and he has only had 2 not turn up at all this week, no effort at all to get in even though they live nearer than most,  they have been told they are either not being paid or can take it as annual leave. All his other staff who have made some effort, even if arriving late, going home early or working from home are being paid as normal, which I think is the most reasonable action.  I don't get why anyone would expect the employer to give them a full day or week's pay for not doing any work unless it was taken out of annual leave.


----------



## Complainer (3 Dec 2010)

bogle said:


> I say Oates old chap, did you make it back to the homestead?


Just in time to turn around and head back into work!

Actually, it was a fairly pleasant and entertaining 90 min walk home along the unused Luas tracks, taking the route that is not available the rest of the time. It reminded me of scenes from some Nazi concentration camp movie, with lines of people battleing through and against the snow. Funny how people fell into 'travel on the left' protocol so quickly.


----------



## DB74 (3 Dec 2010)

Complainer said:


> Funny how people fell into 'travel on the left' protocol so quickly.


 
I presume you continued to travel on the right, or even crossed over to the right!


----------



## Complainer (3 Dec 2010)

DB74 said:


> I presume you continued to travel on the right, or even crossed over to the right!


Always left.


----------



## TarfHead (21 Dec 2010)

It took me 90 minutes to drive less than 3 miles yesterday evening, in Dublin.

So, this morning, I got the DART to the station 'nearest' work. After a 40 minute trudge uphill, I got here before 9:30. I'll be leaving mid-afternoon and if anyone raises so much as an eyebrow about timekeeping, they'll be toast  !


----------



## Purple (21 Dec 2010)

I got into work in 45 minutes. The snow is now pelting down so the trip home might be fun!


----------



## liaconn (21 Dec 2010)

I work in the middle of nowhere but managed to get in by bus and taxi. Am definitely going to leave early and have emailed work home if I can't get in tomorrow. For some strange reason, though, I feel a bit reluctant to ask if that's okay. I haven't been here long and am wondering if they will feel I'm setting a precendent or something.


----------



## MandaC (21 Dec 2010)

*Employers understanding about weather.*

We got let off at 3 again today.  E mail sent just after lunch telling us to go when ready.

Some went out the door like rockets whilst others finished what they were doing and headed off.  Some of those living nearer or more confident driving in snow stayed on.


----------



## DB74 (21 Dec 2010)

MandaC said:


> We got let off at 3 again today. E mail sent just after lunch telling us to go when ready.
> 
> Some went out the door like rockets whilst others finished what they were doing and headed off. Some of those living nearer or *more confident driving in snow stayed on*.


 
I presume you weren't one of them!


----------



## MandaC (22 Dec 2010)

DB74 said:


> I presume you weren't one of them!



I finished whatever I was doing and then went.  

I hate driving in this weather. My car is a disaster in this weather, so have borrowed a little 4x4 and it has made such a difference.


----------



## JP1234 (23 Dec 2010)

The same 2 who rang in for the week last cold snap at my OH's place did the same this week, except it was a text on Tuesday night to him to say they were not going to attempt to get in due to snow.  Somehow, however they managed to get in to do shopping yesterday, spotted by a couple of people including my husband (their boss!) I can only put it down to stupidity


----------



## liaconn (23 Dec 2010)

It's idiots like those who make it hard for bosses to be a bit flexible with staff. So everyone suffers.


----------

